# Clean oil off of tools, also clean the inside of a compressor



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> What is the best material to clean oil grime off of the compressor / motor / wires / belt / piston casing?


Ayuh,... Kerosine or whatever solvent you'd like to use...


> Is there anyway to clean the interior of an air compressor?


Nope,... Not really, just drain it more often...

Rebuilding the compressor head should eliminate the excess oil problem...


----------

